# Whats Up everyone?



## JB Mohler (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey fellas, i just found this place, looks like it might be a cool place to hang out :Thumbs: 

Im down here in Florida, hot as crap :evil: 

What did everyone build today"?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Howdy! I'm glad you found the site. 

I'm here in the Orlando area (clermont). I spent most of my day in delay meetings wich sucked big time. They wonder why my homes have delays? "Because I'm in this meeting!"


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome, I'm in Jensen. Sweatin' it out with the rest of the homies, beats freezin'.


----------



## JB Mohler (Aug 9, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Welcome, I'm in Jensen. Sweatin' it out with the rest of the homies, beats freezin'.


Ya, it does beat freezin :cheesygri


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Welcome from way up north in MO


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Welcome. From Wisconsin here. Not looking forward to winter.


----------



## JB Mohler (Aug 9, 2005)

Yup, i called it quits up North when i was building a chimney in -18 weather with the wind howling. Kero was 2 bucks a gallon then.

My laborer said "i cant feel my face" lol.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Then you've seen this before with the 100'x40' or whatever exact size they are plastic tarps. I shudder at the thought of doing that again. Of course I say that every year. By the way in the pic is a mason I have and a tender. Takin care of business as usual. The day I took this pic I remember exactly what the temp was. It was 6 degrees F with winds at 10-15 mph.


----------



## JB Mohler (Aug 9, 2005)

Yup, that looks familiar, but its a distant memory haha.

Nice detail around that window BTW :Thumbs:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey 6 String you have the same little saw I have. The MK BX something or other. I love mine, but I don't do houses...you like yours? Love the weight and ability to use 110.

Tim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Snow looks a lot like sugar sand.
Doesn't mortar freeze at 6*?


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Snow looks a lot like sugar sand.
> Doesn't mortar freeze at 6*?


I'm not positive but I think they add calcium to it. How about I send you a nice big snowball this winter so you can check it out!! :cheesygri


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Yeah Luk I love that saw. I also have a target that runs on 220 but it so much heavier, and I have to hard wire into the electric box in basement and carry my own breakers with me when I use it. Its a real pain in the butt. This say is great cuz I can carry it with one hand and I also take up on the scaffolding for doing the high gables. Easier on tender and faster than waiting. 

I am not exactly sure what the freezing temp of mortar is. I figured 32 just like everything else since its made of water also. When the temp gets even close to that I carry a 100lb LP gas tank and a torch attachment to set on the drum of the mixer to heat it up while its mixin. Gettin it nice and warm is the key. Inside the tent its ok because with the heaters in there I work in a tshirt most of the time.


----------



## JB Mohler (Aug 9, 2005)

I used to keep a metal barrel burning in the sand, put the mixer right next to it, add alittle admix, wrap the scaffold with a tarp with dual kero heaters.

The bricks get treated better than i did for cryin out loud hahaha.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Not to make you drool but notice the date in the corner of the picture and then notice what I'm wearing. I guess after seeing you guys up north I feel fortunate.

 

Tim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Where you at? Even I don't get away with T-shirts in Jan.! But I'd like to. I'm guessing Hawaii (by the name), too cold for me. Or Central America, east coast which is just about right.
The other option is that you live south of the Equator where most everything is reverse to us in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Where you at? Even I don't get away with T-shirts in Jan.!.


Tee shirt and shorts weather isn't uncommon in central Texas that time of year. Course it could be snowing the next day  . Only thing predictable about Texas weather is that it's unpredictable. 
JVC


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

lukachuki said:


> Not to make you drool but notice the date in the corner of the picture and then notice what I'm wearing. I guess after seeing you guys up north I feel fortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Thats not right man. Thats not right.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> Thats not right man. Thats not right.


 Yeah!! I'm tired of getting thermal underwear for christmas  !


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I live North of the Florida border in Aiken SC across the river from GA. 

Now I wouldn't say that everyday I can work in my tshirt but there are lots of 2-3 day warm spells followed by cold spells that might drop down somewhere near freezing at night.

Tim


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

plumguy said:


> Yeah!! I'm tired of getting thermal underwear for christmas  !



What exactly are thermal underwear...I think I have heard of those before.

:Thumbs: 

Tim








Ok Ok I have a drawer full...i'm from the high desert of AZ where is does get cold...just another transplant in this tree infested state.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been to AZ, love your cholla (one of the most miserable plants on the planet), I'll take trees any day, preferably sub-tropical trees.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Reminds me of the days framing in Idaho . Snow 5 foot deep . Oregon so cold your D8ck will fall off . 

I love framing in Texas


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I've been to AZ, love your cholla (one of the most miserable plants on the planet), I'll take trees any day, preferably sub-tropical trees.



No Cholla where we lived just wide open spaces, and lots of fun stuff to do when not working.

Tim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I take it that you are in Northern, AZ. My cousins are in Scottsdale, I've skiied the Snowbowl.


----------

